# National/Local Advertising, Camper Van



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi - I'd like the name of any national papers or online sites that individuals advertize on.
We are looking for a camper van and thought this might be the best way to find one.
Thanks


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

These kind of ads are more likely in local/regional newspapers. I don't think you'll lucky in national ones.
Try mobile.de ? Gebrauchtwagen und neue Autos ? Deutschlands größter Fahrzeugmarkt. and AutoScout24 Europas Automarkt für Gebrauchtwagen und Neuwagen. They are something like gumtree/craigslist for cars. Private and commercial ads.


----------



## joi2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you - I will try those!


----------

